# metered with unmetered power



## dogleg (Dec 22, 2008)

I am trying to design a 3 phase y 120/208 service for a building about 4000 square feet .main floor about 2700 of office space , upstairs a small residential apartment 100 amp sub panel metered separately.Gas heat and a couple of electric water heaters single phase.
parallel 350 AL(500 amp capacity for future and existing) underground to gutter on outside wall(8x8 3r)tap blocks in gutter to feed a 320 amp 3phase meter base for main floor loads,and a 100 amp single phase meter for the apartment.
I m not sure I can bring unmetered power into the gutter and then bring the metered power back into the same gutter to get to interior disconnects.
I know that fused and unfused is a violation but not sure about the metered and unmetered.Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

dogleg said:


> I am trying to design a 3 phase y 120/208 service for a building about 4000 square feet .main floor about 2700 of office space , upstairs a small residential apartment 100 amp sub panel metered separately.Gas heat and a couple of electric water heaters single phase.
> parallel 350 AL(500 amp capacity for future and existing) underground to gutter on outside wall(8x8 3r)tap blocks in gutter to feed a 320 amp 3phase meter base for main floor loads,and a 100 amp single phase meter for the apartment.
> I m not sure I can bring unmetered power into the gutter and then bring the metered power back into the same gutter to get to interior disconnects.
> I know that fused and unfused is a violation but not sure about the metered and unmetered.Any input would be appreciated.


It will be wise to keep metered and unmetered conductors separated all the time basically it the same idea with unfused conductors and this part is pretty cut dry from POCO specs so please refered to the POCO blue or green book reguations it will spell out how you lay it out. 

I am not too suprising your POCO may want a cold sequinceing set up which it mean a main disconnect switch before the meters so just be aware of that ( this is getting common on 400/480 volts systems )


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

How would you group the disconnects if they are going inside, one to first floor and one to second?

They won't allow unmetered and metered together here. Has to be lockable/sealable trough...


----------

